# Best Xmas Pressie!



## Wally (Dec 23, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I passed my intermediate Driving certificate! I got the certificate in the post today. I had submitted all my written work and was hoping it would be enough. Oh the worry.

The exam is a 2 year ongoing course, with about 6 practical assesments and a protfolio of stuff gathered over the 2 years and signed by witnesses.

Oh I am so happy. :bgrin :bgrin

Now, do I go for advanced? That is the question!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 23, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations




:


----------



## kaykay (Dec 23, 2006)

congrats!! and absolutely go for the advanced



:


----------



## Wally (Dec 23, 2006)

The advanced will be fun,

The only folk I have to practie with are single, pair and team Shetlands, single and pairs Fjords- but I might be given 17hh coach horses for the exams!

I suppose you are right, nothing ventured, notihng gained.

Anyway, anyone who can keep 4 Shetlands in order can keep 4 gelderlanders in line!


----------



## Lewella (Dec 23, 2006)

:lol: I love the last line of your last post Wally! Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Wally (Dec 23, 2006)

Well, this is a pair of Orlov trotters I got for my last exam, and they were a pair of honey's.

The Gelding is a right thug, and a huge personality, I have a huge soft spot for him, he's a right hooligan, but a heart as big as the world. The mare is the most honest, straight forward person you could wish to meet. Gentle, ernest...so responsive, sensetive and willing. Not an easy pair to balance, but - oh what a buzz.






Then there's the boys, father and son Haflinger stallions. Great fun...if they knew you were in charge and the gaffer! Let the discipline lip and heaven help you



:



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 23, 2006)

Well done- go for the advanced, go on what have you got to lose??

(Apart from your dignity??)


----------



## Miniv (Dec 23, 2006)

That is SUPER!! YES! You should go ALL THE WAY!!! :aktion033:



:



:


----------



## Wally (Dec 24, 2006)

Rabbitsfizz, I have no dignity left! My ponies make sure I stay on the down side of 'umble all the time!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, I do know EXACTLY what you mean about that!!!!


----------

